# Bear River Celebration 06/07 (Cache Valley)



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone taking their kids to this at Willow Park on Saturday? There will be lots of educational and fun activities for the kids. I will be hanging out at the Wild Over Woodies booth so come by and say hi if you are there.


----------

